# Indianapolis Subs Needed



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We are seeking more subs for this upcoming winter. We just landed a good account here in Indy and need more help....

317.213.6566


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

I might be able to find you a couple more guys,I'll ask around.Im workin on getting a Boss V-XT 9.2 for the dually,hopefully before the end of the month.


----------

